# Any ideas (Wind and groin pains)



## MrChippy (May 8, 2019)

Hi,

I have been suffering a condition for years on and off (Maybe around 6 years). Problem comes and goes and I have been though ultrasounds and MRI's and doctors have not been able to figure out what the problem is.

I have always had issues with either random loose stools and constipation. But seems to swing between those quite often.

My issue is mainly with pains or twinges of pain that last for less than a second in the left side of the groin near the testicle. The pain normally always comes when sitting or standing. But never while exercising or walking. I noticed that the pains / twinges seem to be reduced after I pass a stool or if I pass gas. Also never get the pains until the afternoon. So mornings are find normally.

I have sufferered with hems and fissures on and off over the years. But doctor said inside looks fine now.

For almost a year I had no issues and now again for past 3 weeks they came back ;(

I am so frustrated with doctors and specialists and just looking for any clue or idea what this could be or what could help.

Thanks


----------



## AquaGuy (Apr 2, 2019)

This might not help much other than making you feel a little better, but I have had the same issue for years. I've never been the doctors and have just gotten used to it. It might simply be IBS related and nothing more. And since it has been years it can't be anything serious.

✌


----------

